# Case MX 135



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

We are looking at a Case MX135 cab tractor to add to our stable. It looks like a sturdy beast, a bit older but seems in order. Any thoughts?


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I like my 110 and would buy 100 more if I could. Cab comfort and visibility is top notch.

What are the details?


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

I've never owned or run one but I've always been told they were a good dependable tractor. I wouldn't be afraid of buying one for the right price.


----------



## Northeast PA hay and beef (Jan 29, 2017)

Our mx135 was a great tractor, was upset when my dad traded it. What transmission does it have?


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

It has the 16 speed power shuttle trans.

We are also looking at a newer JD 6140D ahhh---the fun of tractor shopping!


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

The Case has the 5.9L 6 cylinder in it. Good engine! The next gen. Case 135 has the CNH 6.7L 6 cylinder, this one is even better and a real smooth power. Its pretty decent on fuel too!


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

Headed over to see the Case this week. The dealer actually said he will dyno test the tractor before selling!


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

I have owned an MX135 2wd since 2008. Very nice tractors from an operator's stand point. Cab is comfortable and quiet with good visibility. They all have the left hand reverser with the N position. Trans will either be the 16spd partial power shift or 16spd synchro. Many of the North American tractors are geared for 19 mph unfortunately. I am told that $700 in parts and a few hours labor will make them 25mph tractors. Powershifts can fail in these tractors. The park brake is a weak point. It's too easy to take off with the brake brake applied if the warning buzzer is not working. MFD tractors have to be split to replace the park brake. Other problem is the 2 speed pto. They tend to fail and it takes about $2000 in parts to fix it right. Beyond that they are solid tractors. Not as cheaply built as the MXM line that replaced them. Engine is the twin to the Cummins 5.9L, with a Bosch inline pump, and the engine is iso mounted. The forward frame is massive on these tractors, no structural engine nonsense. MFD axle is decent but needs to be maintained, especially if it's under a loader.


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

Tractor salesmen Ha Ha! The Case deal was goofy, we kept waiting to go see it but got put off. So we bought the 2010 JD 6140D with a loader.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Pics AZ Mike. We need pics  . Congrats on the new iron!


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

The cylinders and bucket need some green paint!

Regards, Mike


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

The Quicke loader is an add on, it features a standard skid steer bracket of which we have a lot of accessories that will chuck right on. But I might paint the cylinders green anyway!


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Pretty nice. The D series seems pretty well suited to all around hay work. Sure no ivt but most of us started off with 6or8speed tractors


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Good choice......I sold my 110TLB, loved that little tractor. Got tired of being the gravedigger and having people "borrow" it...many times I wish I had it back!


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

azmike said:


> IMG_1164.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!

Beautiful country you live in out there! Everytime I vacation out there, I feel so comfortable. The weather is spectacular. You can see so far!


----------

